# Indian Army uses Artillery for first time on LOC



## Zarvan

Press Release






No PR403/2016-ISPR Dated: November 9, 2016

Rawalpindi - November 9, 2016:

Indian troops resorted to Unprovoked heavy artillery shelling in shahkot and Jura sectors in Neelum Valley at LOC this evening. This is the first use of Artillery by the Indians during current phase of escalation. Indian troops also resorted to unprovoked mortar shelling in Kel sector . Pakistani troops are responding to Indians by targeting their defence posts. No loss reported so far. Civilians being specifically targeted. Exchange of firing continues.

https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&latest=1

@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

It seems its time to send some Howitzers and heavy artillery to the front lines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

Jf Thunder said:


> It seems its time to send some Howitzers and heavy artillery to the front lines


I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zarvan

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.


We are far better in Artillery. And 105 and 120 MM Artillery is always deployed on LOC. If India had used 105 MM or 120mm artillery it would have been responded in same manner

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Jf Thunder

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.


I see you have not studied about Pakistani Artillery.
Very sad...........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

Time to test Panter maybe!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M.SAAD

Time for Pakistan to test its artillery on Indian Posts .



Meanwhile 3 Indian Troops killed in the last 24 hours at the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

More doesn't count unless there is a full scale, war to end all wars scene going on here.



Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaiind

The dirty game was started by neighbor in giving the cover fire for their rats against IA using heavy shelling and killing civilians and army personnels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChTahir

*Pakistan is most important part of your company. Thanks again for your help.*


----------



## [Bregs]

The targeting of civilians on both sides must stop

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## M.SAAD

Zarvan said:


> Press Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No PR403/2016-ISPR Dated: November 9, 2016
> 
> Rawalpindi - November 9, 2016:
> 
> Indian troops resorted to Unprovoked heavy artillery shelling in shahkot and Jura sectors in Neelum Valley at LOC this evening. This is the first use of Artillery by the Indians during current phase of escalation. Indian troops also resorted to unprovoked mortar shelling in Kel sector . Pakistani troops are responding to Indians by targeting their defence posts. No loss reported so far. Civilians being specifically targeted. Exchange of firing continues.
> 
> https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&latest=1
> 
> @SarthakGanguly












Why can't be just evacuate all the border villages at the LOC and International Border at short period notice , and let the army handle it to the best of their capacity??



All efforts should be made to evacuate the civilians ASAP, but government seems to be sleeping it seems for some reason..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King kobra

India is gonna end soon


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Well then what are we waiting for . Move the second armoured division close to LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

As Captain America said

I can do this all day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

jaiind said:


> The dirty game was started by neighbor in giving the cover fire for their rats against IA using heavy shelling and killing civilians and army personnels


who did preparations?who first moved it's people away from LOC for this purpose?
who claimed surgical strike? 
sir i think your actions don't match your words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

King kobra said:


> India is gonna end soon


Then it is the time to call the lal topi to initiate the gazw-e- hindh 



naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> who did preparations?who first moved it's people away from LOC for this purpose?
> who claimed surgical strike?
> sir i think your actions don't match your words.


get your facts first. your P.M denied no s.s on your soil. It was a precautionary measure of people to move away from border.Who killed 7 people in shelling few days ago??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Well then what are we waiting for . Move the second armoured division close to LOC


..........Second Armored Division? what is that?


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

jaiind said:


> Then it is the time to call the lal topi to initiate the gazw-e- hindh
> 
> 
> get your facts first. your P.M denied no s.s on your soil. It was a precautionary measure of people to move away from border.Who killed 7 people in shelling few days ago??


Lol what a coward nation you Indians are. First you perform so called surgical strikes. (This means you have owned Pakistan). Then you remove the civilians as precautionary measure. Still after few days get your civilian and soldiers killed and have militant attacks in Jammu . Really Nice work

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

jaiind said:


> Then it is the time to call the lal topi to initiate the gazw-e- hindh
> 
> 
> get your facts first. your P.M denied no s.s on your soil. It was a precautionary measure of people to move away from border.Who killed 7 people in shelling few days ago??


yesterday you killed four civilians. india is the only country whose army accepted cease fire violation and beheading soldiers. even your newspapers are writing about your great cross border firings where you started it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Finally PA releases this info. Arty was used some two weeks back itself.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Jf Thunder said:


> ..........Second Armored Division? what is that?


Opps my mistake instead of mentioning Pakistan Armoured Corps I meantioned United States 2nd armoured division (hell on wheels). I appologize



jaiind said:


> PA redefines the meaning of cowardliness in 71


Nice come back dude. Why do indians love to jump back in the past whenever there *** is handled to them in the present and will be in future?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.SAAD

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Opps my mistake instead of mentioning Pakistan Armoured Corps I meantioned United States 2nd armoured division (hell on wheels). I appologize
> 
> 
> Nice come back dude. Why do indians love to jump back in the past whenever there *** is handled to them in the present and will be in future?


----------



## Jf Thunder

jaiind said:


> PA redefines the meaning of cowardliness in 71


been 45 years dude................
I know this will be hard for the prehistoric mind of yours, but let us slowly step into the 21 century.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

The PA is quietly and efficiently exacting a heavy toll on the indIan soldiers deployed on the border.

The indIan morale is very low.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

jaiind said:


> there is no past,present and future of your PA. they were bowed in past,and its legacy will continue !!


Wow says a dude whose great army just lost 5 jawans in last one week.


----------



## TsAr

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Opps my mistake instead of mentioning Pakistan Armoured Corps I meantioned United States 2nd armoured division (hell on wheels). I appologize
> 
> 
> Nice come back dude. Why do indians love to jump back in the past whenever there *** is handled to them in the present and will be in future?


Armoured has never been deployed on Loc what are you talking about?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Press Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No PR403/2016-ISPR Dated: November 9, 2016
> 
> Rawalpindi - November 9, 2016:
> 
> Indian troops resorted to Unprovoked heavy artillery shelling in shahkot and Jura sectors in Neelum Valley at LOC this evening. This is the first use of Artillery by the Indians during current phase of escalation. Indian troops also resorted to unprovoked mortar shelling in Kel sector . Pakistani troops are responding to Indians by targeting their defence posts. No loss reported so far. Civilians being specifically targeted. Exchange of firing continues.
> 
> https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&latest=1
> 
> @SarthakGanguly


1. I told you before.
2. This is not the first time.
3. It is not unprovoked.
4. Artillery is not so accurate so as to target specifically civilians. There is time. Pakistan should evacuate his border villages of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

TsAr said:


> Armoured has never been deployed on Loc what are you talking about?


Well if not deployed then it should be first time for everything



SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. I told you before.
> 2. This is not the first time.
> 3. It is not unprovoked.
> 4. Artillery is not so accurate so as to target specifically civilians. There is time. Pakistan should evacuate his border villages of civilians.


Well the soldiers on both sides are dying but today the scale of Pakistan was heavier. Pakistan Army is specifically targeting Nowshera Sector where they dominate the Indian positions. Its up to India whenever they want to stop the establishment will also stop otherwise welcome to the mad house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

TsAr said:


> Armoured has never been deployed on Loc what are you talking about?






Pakistan has its artillery in stand by mode near LOC in several areas ..


Wouldn't be too difficult to doploy them at the LOC I believe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.


You are sadly mistaken. When it comes to artillery Pakistan enjoys much better edge that her Indian counter parts and this is well documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

I wonder if Pakistan can Deploy Armed Drones to LoC for a Response ? @Windjammer @Bilal Khan 777 ? can we ?


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Latest casualties : 
On Tuesday 2 Indian soldier were killed when there Jeep came under mortar fire from across the border --- 54 Rashtriya Rifles

On Wednesday One Indian soldier was killed by Sniper fire . 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...hhil-sector/story-XKHK5qbwT6dPBv8omeBzXJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

Pak as of now possesses more self propelled artillery as compared to India, Indians are yet to modernize their equipment. In terms of reciprocity Pakistan will probably resort to use of artillery in response. Pakistan possesses armed drones at the moment India doesnt, if in future India uses them at LOC, Pak will reciprocate accordingly !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.


What's with your burning and boot licking every single time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

jaiind said:


> PA redefines the meaning of cowardliness in 71


 What about your so called famous atoot any which we have ? Lol


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Beny Karachun said:


> I'm pretty sure India has a little bit more artillery than you.


as long as its not all out war across the entire border we are more than fine to match off the Artillery My shy Indian neighbour in Israeli drab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

If they using artillery it means pak army win the first round , and Hanuman's are in panic now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaam92

Retaliate should be given in same manners towards posts of pigs of Indian Army. 
Modi is playing with fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Irfan Baloch said:


> as long as its not all out war across the entire border we are more than fine to match off the Artillery My shy Indian neighbour in Israeli drab.


Pakistan does not have more artillery than India. It has a local superiority against India in the Kashmir theater. Which is what they need, anyway.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> More doesn't count unless there is a full scale, war to end all wars scene going on here.


you got it.

but he doesnt need to know yet. until we will post the impacts of 130 mm guns on Indian posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Pakistan shud escalate....tell them how surgical strikes are done


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan does not have more artillery than India. It has a local superiority against India in the Kashmir theater. Which is what they need, anyway.


like I said. in a limited war within a defined area.. there numerical superiority is not a definite and for gone conclusion but depends on the tactical manoeuvres were one side can get a temporary superiority or parity at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Irfan Baloch said:


> like I said. in a limited war within a defined area.. there numerical superiority is not a definite and for gone conclusion but depends on the tactical manoeuvres were one side can get a temporary superiority or parity at least.


Yeah, that is sufficient. Indian forces have not moved into proper positions - only ad hoc ones. Indian lines in Kashmir (contrary to popular Pakistani imagination) is actually quite thin. But IMO Pakistan is not playing it smart and instead going for the ego satisfying small tactical gains. If PA wants to start a major op, (which I think they are willing to), they should stay quiet and build up. Or perhaps the invasion/attack will come in a different sector. Let's see what happens.



Mrc said:


> Pakistan shud escalate....tell them how surgical strikes are done


This is the most likely outcome. You don't open up artillery especially heavy artillery unless you have bigger plans.


----------



## Mrc

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is the most likely outcome. You don't open up artillery especially heavy artillery unless you have bigger plans.



And civilian loss of life is un acceptable to us... this shud be escalated... to the maximum if needed


----------



## duhastmish

Something tells me there is going to a full war not battle.

The chain of events is such. Still lot of defence acquisition going on.

And after yesterday i thibk modi can do anything. And war is on his agenda he wants a permanent solution to all the problems


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mrc said:


> And civilian loss of life is un acceptable to us... this shud be escalated... to the maximum if needed


Escalate all you desire from the comfort of your home and keyboard. But not evacuating bordering villages is highly irresponsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

SarthakGanguly said:


> Escalate all you desire from the comfort of your home and keyboard. But not evacuating bordering villages is highly irresponsible.




civilian loss = unacceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mrc said:


> civilian loss = unacceptable


Keep up with the empty bravado. Their blood will be on your Army's and administrations' hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Escalate all you desire from the comfort of your home and keyboard. *But not evacuating bordering villages is highly irresponsible*.



Then why didn't you evacuate these guys from the border villages??

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...g-on-border-villages/articleshow/55182879.cms

Very irresponsible of you I think.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Then why didn't you evacuate these guys from the border villages??
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...g-on-border-villages/articleshow/55182879.cms
> 
> Very irresponsible of you I think.


Of course, it was. On our side, loss of civilian lives is rare, even though Pakistani fire is common. Villages get bombed all the time now, except the villages are empty. Officially they are all evacuated - but some villagers chose to stay back for the fear of theft or harvesting crops. Rozi roti et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Of course, it was. On our side, loss of civilian lives is rare, even though Pakistani fire is common. Villages get bombed all the time now, except the villages are empty. Officially they are all evacuated - but some villagers chose to stay back for the fear of theft or harvesting crops. Rozi roti et al.



Well there are enough civilians in border villages if we want to target them.

but our target is mostly only your soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Well there are enough civilians in border villages if we want to target them.
> 
> but our target is mostly only your soldiers.


That's a good statement. Just as expected.

Unfortunately for you - there are not many. Not many Indian civvies are going to be blasted by 130mm ordinance.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> That's a good statement. Just as expected.
> 
> Unfortunately for you - *there are not many*. Not many Indian civvies are going to be blasted by 130mm ordinance.



There are enough. If we want to. Kashmiris on other side of LOC are our people anyways. There is no point killing them for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> There are enough. If we want to. Kashmiris on other side of LOC are our people anyways. There is no point killing them for us.


It is interesting. PA usually uses its heavy artillery to target Hindu and Sikh villages only, especially in the Jammu region. Not the valley. May be to keep Muslim casualties to a minimum. Even the dead civvies were most probably non Muslims if my memory serves me correct. Now don't get me wrong. I don't expect anything better and I am sure you expect the worst from us. 

But both know the limits of savagery we(both nations) are capable of going to. I don't think Bharat can catch up with that. In the long run. What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is interesting. PA usually uses its heavy artillery to target Hindu and Sikh villages only, especially in the Jammu region. Not the valley. May be to keep Muslim casualties to a minimum. Even the dead civvies were most probably non Muslims if my memory serves me correct. Now don't get me wrong. I don't expect anything better and I am sure you expect the worst from us.
> 
> But both know the limits of savagery we(both nations) are capable of going to. I don't think Bharat can catch up with that. In the long run. What do you think?



Our officers openly say that people on other side of LOC are our own people. So obviously we can't target our own people to settle scores. That is why you see lower civilian casualties on your side LOC because our strategy is to hit Indian soldiers and not Kashmiri civilians. Our strategy is consistent. It is only Indian forces that mostly target civilian to vent out its frustration and settle numbers. Most of Indian firing on civilians is deliberate and this is a consistent trend for past few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Our officers openly say that people on other side of LOC are our own people. So obviously we can't target our own people to settle scores. That is why you see lower civilian casualties on your side LOC because our strategy is to hit Indian soldiers and not Kashmiri civilians. Our strategy is consistent. It is only Indian forces that mostly target civilian to vent out its frustration and settle numbers. Most of Indian firing on civilians is deliberate and this is a consistent trend for past few years.


You should tour the border villages on this side. Your illusions would be cleared. Even if Pakistan wanted to make the distinctions, it just is not possible completely. The only reason civilians losses are low on our side is because they are totally evacuated up to even 50 kms at times from the border. This happens frequently. I am not sure if the same evacuations happen on the other side. That's all there is to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> You should tour the border villages on this side. Your illusions would be cleared. Even if Pakistan wanted to make the distinctions, it just is not possible completely. The only reason civilians losses are low on our side is because they are totally evacuated up to even 50 kms at times from the border. This happens frequently. I am not sure if the same evacuations happen on the other side. That's all there is to it.



This happens every year. Lower civilian casualties on your side. No matter how many evacuations you do we can kill more civilians if we want to. Just like those 8 civilians that died within a day just a few days ago.

Our strategy is simple. Hit enemy hard. Make it bleed. But try to make sure as possible that our people on other side of LOC are not hit in this process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Indian morons dreaming of full fledged war against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> No matter how many evacuations you do we can kill more civilians if we want to. Just like those 8 civilians that died within a day just a few days ago.
> 
> Our strategy is simple. Hit enemy hard. Make it bleed.


True. 

After all, PA motto - 'Iman, Taqwa, Jihad fi Sabilillah' 
I won't blame you for that strategy. I blame the Indian establishment for not taking adequate measures to prevent/pre-empt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. I told you before.
> 2. This is not the first time.
> 3. It is not unprovoked.
> 4. Artillery is not so accurate so as to target specifically civilians. There is time. Pakistan should evacuate his border villages of civilians.


This is first time. We are not sleeping we know what weapons you are using on us. For first time yesterday you have used Artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> This is first time. We are not sleeping we know what weapons you are using on us. For first time yesterday you have used Artillery


It's not 155 yet. Nothing fancy. Relax.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> True.
> 
> After all, PA motto - 'Iman, Taqwa, Jihad fi Sabilillah'
> I won't blame you for that strategy. I blame the Indian establishment for not taking adequate measures to prevent/pre-empt it.



I like our strategy. We are killing combatants and not civilians. Fair enough for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> I like our strategy. *We are killing combatants and civilians. Fair enough for me*.


Okay.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Okay.



Check again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

